# Any comments about Intense BMX pro cruiser?



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

I've searched and checked the reviews area, didn't find much about this bike. Wanted to know how well Intense bmx stuff is made, worth the money?

http://www.intensebmx.com/complete_pro_cruiser.htm

Frame: 6061 Aluminum, Euro BB - Fork: SINZ Chromolly Race Fork 1 1/8 Steer - Handlebars: Chromolly Pro Cruiser Size - Saddle: THE MTN-X Saddle - Crankset: SINZ Chromolly 180mm - Chainwheel: SINZ Alloy 41 Tooth - Wheels: SINZ 24x1.75 Sealed Hubs 36 Spokes 18 Tooth Freewheel - Tires: Intense Hellfire Front 24x1.85 Haalo Rear 24x1.75 - 30 Day BMX Race Membership - Black or Silver

Right now they sell for about $350~400. I'm just looking for a decent 24" to ride dirt jumps and some urban stuff.

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Intense makes some of the best bikes out there. But, that thing is made for racing. It's probably the best complete racing cruiser you can buy. I wouldn't use it for heavy DJing, park, or street. Although, it would probably hold up if you are butter smooth.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Cru,

I'm not hard on my current bike, Specialized Hardrock, but wanted to find something better for fun riding without getting up in price (like the Eastern Night train). Deciding if I should look at this Intense or pick up a DK GL 24 locally for $100 cheaper. 

Rob


----------



## Sparkyrad (Feb 3, 2005)

*Intense BMX*

Actually the Intense BMX bikes are just bikes licensed to run the Intense name. They are not made at the Intense Factory. Jeff Steber licensed the name to Toby Henderson. Intense attempted to get in to the BMX arena with Billy Griggs but it never worked out. I have one of Billy's frames as well as one of these Intense frames as I have Intense MTB's and love them...They are great BMX race bikes...But just not from the Intense we know...


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

id say go with the GL, have the wheels tensioned and trued, then updrade parts if you break stuff.. you cant really go wrong with it from what everyone says.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd steer away from an aluminum bmx frame for heavy street or DJ action.


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Cool, thanks guys for the comments. I guess it's a bad thing when you don't see much postings about a bike. The GL is also sold locally and doesn't feel any heavier than my Hardrock.  Still up in the air if I should get the GL or spend a bit more for the 26" Sledgehammer.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I've never ridden a GL, i wouldnt mind buying one someday. I have ridden my friends sledgehammer and it felt really weird to me. I seemed bulky and weird, If you go 26 Id get a used DJ/urban type mtb, if not maybe stay with the GL. But, Ive never ridden a cruiser so Im not really sure.


----------

